# Student illegal work restaurant scam unveiled



## Editor

More than 90 charges are expected as a result of an official investigation into foreign students being employed at a restaurant in Melbourne in a well organised visa scam. A restaurant owner is facing 22 charges for employing foreign students in breach of their visa conditions. Overseas students can only work a maximum of 20 [...]

Click to read the full news article: Student illegal work restaurant scam unveiled...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## bennett

I find this post is very informative. A lot of individuals from the 3rd world countries dream on going to AU via Student Visa (working while studying) as there are a lot of agencies that offer this particular set up.

A great heads up for everybody... Better research every little detail first before agreeing to any program.


----------



## Jackness

Asians. No surprise.


----------



## chicken999

Bunch of restaurants in sunny bank qld do the same thing. My Asian workmates told me all about it. Pay them terribly low rates but they are too scared to do anything


----------



## bennie

My nepalese ex-gf was deported for this a few months ago


----------



## billyK

Bennie had similar experiences too. A lot of those Nepalese dishwashers already have Master's degrees too!


----------

